# The Elusive Condenser of Hate.



## bricycle (Jun 26, 2017)

Once again I have fallen victim to the unpredictable ignition condenser.
Began with a circa 1980's 3 hp Briggs and Strattton engine (for my scooter) which ran about 3-4 years ago. It had been kept in a shed, and always ran good. Upon attempting to check spark, found none, but every so often, I got a jolt from the plug wire. Hmmm, coil should be good. Maybe points are dirty/corroded. Ok, drag out all my tools/puller. Got her apart. Cleaned points, tossed on flywheel and tested again.... yeow! ton's of spark. Kool.
Put her all back together. Pulled her over.... *Nothing!!!!!! *Now I'm pissed. take all apart again. clean points. check gap... try again. Nothing. *"thinking to myself frick'n dam condenser...."* Ok, dug out an old tune-up kit I bought eon's ago ($2.88). Put in new condenser. (not an easy job two wires go in a tiny hole held by a strong spring that's almost impossible to do with just two hands.) Ok, got her in. tried pulling over... Big mama spark. For good measure put in the new points and plug as well.  Back in business.
This seems to frequently happen after reviving an older condenser that hasn't had to function for a while.
Once, I bought a 1923 Johnson Outboard. Cleaned the carb, and cleaned points, and gapped as well. She fired and ran 20 minutes after sitting 50+ years. About 2-3 weeks later took her to a meet to run to impress the group. Deader than a door nail. Old Condensers S_ck!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

Good info to have. Thank you!


----------

